# pseudoclaudication



## kerileigh (Jan 17, 2011)

dx code for pseudoclaudication???

Thank you


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 17, 2011)

I would ask the physician if the patient had any other signs, symptoms or diagnoses as there are varying causes such as spinal stenosis, diabetic neuropathy, or arthritis that may be the cause. You would need to code the cause.


----------



## terribrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Look into pseudoclaudication and neurogenic (spinal cord) claudication as interchangeable. I would use code 435.1. As stated above, this is most likely (although not exclusively) a secondary diagnosis due to other conditions.


----------

